# Rachio Watering Schedule



## Chrisholmes02 (Jan 19, 2019)

Hey guys, I was hoping one some of y'all with a Rachio system may be able to help me out. I have my system set up with a flex daily schedule, with allowed watering days on Thurs and Sunday. I believe I have all the settings correct. My question to y'all is how often are your systems watering? I have Bermuda in the front and St. Augustine in the back. As I understand it I really need about an inch of water per week, preferably in one watering. No matter how I adjust the settings it wants to water about half an inch on each watering day. Is this ok for the grass, or should I adjust to force it to water all at one time? I have clay loam soil, does that only allow 1/2" of water at any given time without runoff, even with the soak feature enabled? Is it because I'm in north Texas and it's extremely hot here? I should also mention if I use Flex monthly schedule it only decides to water on Thursday for what would put down 1/2" a week. It does not double up on time watered.


----------



## BarakaRS (Jun 23, 2018)

While I'm no expert, The Rachio Flex Daily schedules tend to need more flexibility in the days you are willing to water because of how it calculates the amount of rainfall+irrigation-evapotranspiration. The flex daily schedule tries to keep your soil in a constant state of "perfectly saturated". If I followed your post correctly, I suspect the system is constantly trying to fill the soil back up because it's drying out between the two watering days. Unless you get rain of course.

Hopefully that helps.


----------



## Chrisholmes02 (Jan 19, 2019)

Thanks. That makes sense. But with Bermuda grass isn't it better to water 1" once per week than to do several small waterings during the week? If I allow the Rachio to water every day it wants to water a few minutes each day, which goes against everything I've heard before....


----------



## Ruslan (Mar 19, 2019)

I'm using Rachio first season, if you set Root Depth=6-7 inch and Allowed Depletion for inst.=75%, then DayFlex schedule will tend to water less often but longer. IMHO, root zone depth to be checked with soil probe or small shovel and set accordingly root's lenght.
regards


----------



## Chrisholmes02 (Jan 19, 2019)

Ruslan said:


> I'm using Rachio first season, if you set Root Depth=6-7 inch and Allowed Depletion for inst.=75%, then DayFlex schedule will tend to water less often but longer. IMHO, root zone depth to be checked with soil probe or small shovel and set accordingly root's lenght.
> regards


Awesome, thanks. I think I've got it dialed in. We'll give it a few waterings and see if the grass responds appropriately.


----------

